# Petitioning Soon



## Samuel Tucker (Jan 17, 2019)

After thinking about it for a long time (about 2 years), I contacted a local Lodge. On Jan 24th, I am having dinner and learning how to petition.

I'm 23, and I have reached a point in my life where I simply want to be the best man I can be. My generation has grown up in a world where everything is instant, including how to be better (ie "10 ways to be the best you", "these 3 steps will change your life").

I want something deeper. I want something slower. I want community as I continue to grow. I've thought and prayed. This is what I feel called to.

Do any of you have any input? Am I doing this the right way? What questions should I ask?


----------



## JanneProeliator (Jan 18, 2019)

Welcome to the forum.

First of all. I think you are doing it the right way.
When you visit the lodge just ask anything that you have in mind. Any doubts, any wonders anything. There is no stupid questions. I'm sure brothers have a lot of questions to you too so give them space to also learn about you.


----------



## Keith C (Jan 18, 2019)

Greetings and Welcome.

I think you are doing the right thing in the right way.  Be open minded, try not to make assumptions regarding the Brothers who will likely be from different generations than you.  In my youth I would always enjoy hanging out and talking with people much older than myself.  I came to learn much and gained wisdom perhaps at a faster pace than many in my generation.  Now, I also enjoy hanging out and talking with people much younger than myself.  Our current Worshipful Master is younger than my children, but I also learn and gain wisdom from interacting with him.

Be open, ask whatever questions you may have (Just so you don't have to ask and have them roll their eyes at you...No, we do not rule the world, No we do not worship Satan, No we are not a religion, No we are not the "Illuminati." No we are not well disguised Lizard People. You get the picture) (That was meant to be funny by the way, not an implication that you think these things.)  They will be sure to answer all of your questions to the best of their ability.  If you ask about the ritual, they will tell you we do not talk about it.  They will likely advise you NOT to look it up on Google either. 1) You will likely find a different version than your prospective Lodge uses, 2. Knowing ahead of time just ruins the experience.

They will want to get to know you as well.  You are unlikely to get a petition until you meet with several different Brothers, several times.  If you print off a petition on-line no one is likely to be willing to sign it.  You should eventually know when the time has come to submit a petition.  You pretty much will be joining a family, so that is the level of comfort the members of the Lodge will want to have with you.

Good luck and best wishes!


----------



## Howard Giang (Jan 19, 2019)

Would anyone post a list of things that are not obvious excluding obvious like unethical behavior, criminal background, etc. but are likely to be a consideration regarding unanimous voting? I think it is important for a candidate to know that something may not be a big deal but mean a lot to the Freemasonry? Thanks.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 20, 2019)

Greetings and welcome to the forum. I did it the same way as you. Went to the pre-meeting meals, got to know them, let them get to know me and the rest is history.


----------



## Mike Martin (Jan 21, 2019)

I would say yes that you're doing the right thing but then I would as I was 28 when I was Initiated into my Mother Lodge.

The questions are not so easy as you need to ask about things that YOU want to know, Freemasonry can be a big commitment. Although the commitment itself is universal both in money and time I would suggest that you ask about the commitment as it will vary in amount from Lodge to Lodge.


----------

